# Owning a property before applying for a K1



## Nigj_smith (Apr 17, 2009)

From reading up online, it seems that as part of the K1 fiance Visa application it asks for an address where you would be staying in the US... Of course I understand this, as they would expect that you would have somewhere to stay when arriving... 

Firstly... I'm just wondering whether the fact that this was owned/mortgaged or rented would have any major factor on the approval of the K1 Visa? Would both options be seen as acceptable?

Secondly... If I were to go ahead, and officially enter into the purchase/mortgage of a property, (ensuring that I used the correct Visa to enter the country to conduct business - B-1 i think?), prior to the application of the K1, would this be seen badly on the K1 application?


Thanks in advance for your responses


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You can write the airport Marriott for all they care. It's just the address they'll use for correspondence once you get here. Change it with USCIS form AR-11 every time you move.

Buying property has no affect on your application.

You don't need a B1 to come over to buy property if you can use the VWP.


----------



## Nigj_smith (Apr 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You can write the airport Marriott for all they care. It's just the address they'll use for correspondence once you get here. Change it with USCIS form AR-11 every time you move.
> 
> Buying property has no affect on your application.
> 
> You don't need a B1 to come over to buy property if you can use the VWP.




Thanks for the reply Fatbrit, all advice is much appreciated.... with regards to the B1 visa versus the VWP for entering the counrty to buy a property... I was just a bit concerned regarding using the VWP, as i would be entering into a transaction when buying the property, and was worried that as the VWP is based on the fact that you are pretty much signing to the fact that you have no intention of staying in the country etc etc, (and yes I would be leaving, and re-entering in a legal manner), I would just be a little concerned regarding the purchse of a property with my US fiancee would be seen as an intention to stay, (long term), and be in breach of the VWP rules.

Thanks again


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Nigj_smith said:


> Thanks for the reply Fatbrit, all advice is much appreciated.... with regards to the B1 visa versus the VWP for entering the counrty to buy a property... I was just a bit concerned regarding using the VWP, as i would be entering into a transaction when buying the property, and was worried that as the VWP is based on the fact that you are pretty much signing to the fact that you have no intention of staying in the country etc etc, (and yes I would be leaving, and re-entering in a legal manner), I would just be a little concerned regarding the purchse of a property with my US fiancee would be seen as an intention to stay, (long term), and be in breach of the VWP rules.
> 
> Thanks again


Unless you've got a good reason for applying for a B1 (e.g. you don't qualify for a VWP because you got convicted for GBH!), they will decline your visa and tell you to use the VWP instead. Buying a house is a perfectly permissible reason for VWP travel. You have to convince them that you're not going to live in it on this visit.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I bought my house when I first came in on a VWP.... then I went back to the UK and applied for a B2 because I needed time to renovate the house.


----------

